# samsung syncmaster 920nw



## camren (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi folks i have a 920nw monitor,,the warranty is over on this item, problem: there are objects moving in the back of the case, i'd like to open it to see if items are apart of the housing or to the system it self,,Q. is there a site where i can goto to retrive a service manual, or is there a way of opening the case,, it is not damage, and i don't want to make the mistake of prying it open and causing damage to it,,,,i am grteful for any help or suggestion you may have thaks


----------

